# Würzburg West - neuer alter Trail



## kamrehn (1. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben am Wochenende einen alten Wanderweg wieder freigelegt. Ist somit komplett fahrbar und wartet jetzt darauf richtig eingefahren zu werden. 

Startpunkt Ortsende Kleinrinderfeld Richtung Geroldshausen. Dann immer den roten Dreieck nach. Nach einigen Schikanen und kleinen engen Tunnels  geile Abfahrten Richtung Reichenberger Sichelsgrund. 
Von hier ab kombinierbar mit den Trails Waldreservat Waldkugelweg, Richtung Waldfreidhof.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren 

Koni


----------



## flocu (1. September 2008)

Ja wunderbar, das schau ich mir an!
Gibts bei euch in der Ecke eigtl. noch andere schöne Sachen? Ich kenn nur diesen Moorsee da Richtung Kist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamrehn (2. September 2008)

Ja da gibt schon einiges. 
Zum Beispiel in Richtung Kirchheim nach dem Wald (Hochwasserbehälter) links rein am Wald entlang dann links in den Wald immer bergab bis auf einen geteerten Flurbereinigungsweg. Dann links Berg hoch nach Maisenbacherhof.
Dort nach rechts kurz am Wald entlang und dann Trail links hoch zu den Steinbrüchen. Dieser Trail zieht sich dann im Wald bis ruüber Ortsausgang Kleinrinderfeld wo der andere Teil (Roter Keil) dann beginnt.
Werde ich am 21. Dezember als "Weihnachtstour" vom DAV-Würzburg führen.

Koni


----------



## flocu (3. September 2008)

Ich bin das Ding heute als Feierabendrunde gefahren:

Steinbachtal -> Kist: bekannt.
In Kist nach Westen raus und nach dem Betonplattenweg links. Sehr kurzer Trail, dann Waldautobahn. Verfahren bis zum Blutsee - Moor, wollte die Bundesstraße ums Verrecken nicht queren. Moor doch noch gefunden, glücklich gewesen. Die Trailumrundung und die einzigartige Landschaft entschädigen. 
Auf gut Glück quer durch den Wald weiter und beim Limbachshof rausgekommen. Dort Apfelbäume geplündert und Bundesstraße bis Kleinrinderfeld absolviert. Apfel kauend Richtung Geroldshausen und im Wald bei erster Gelegenheit links zum Trailhead.
Der besagte Wanderweg fängt unscheinbar und belanglos auf breiter Waldautobahn an. Im weiteren Verlauf langweilig und monoton auf breiten Waldwegen. An einem Feld entlang mit Unsicherheiten bei der Wegfindung und folgendem, bösen Gegenanstieg. Dann plötzlich lustig, weglos bis zur finalen Abfahrt auf rotem Schotter. Der Abschluss bis Reichenberg verläuft auf Teer. Bis Würzburg auf Straße heim, es war scho recht dunkel: 2 Stunden Gesamtfahrzeit.

Insgesamt bin ich net so glücklich gewesen. Der Weg müsste echt erst mal gscheit eingefahren werden und selbst dann wäre er noch mittelmäßig. Von der Räumaktion sieht man noch Spuren, ich möchte gar net wissen wie das vorher ausgeschaut hat.


----------



## endurojunkie (3. September 2008)

Bin heute nachmittag auch den âroten Keilâ gefahten. Allerdings bin ich Ã¼ber Winterhausen Fuchstadt Moos hochgefahren und dann erst mal den Trail von Maisenbach Richtung Ortsende Kleinrinderfeld. Der ist super eingefahren. 

Ebenfalls die erste Trailabfahrt von Rotkeil (SchÃ¶n schnell). 

Das Weglose StÃ¼ck und die kurzen Tunnelpassagen sind auch witzig. Eure Pfadspur ist aber schon gut zu erkennen. Aber wie schon gepostet jetzt mÃ¼ssten die StÃ¼cke eingefahren weden. 

SchÃ¶ne Variante ist nach der Ziegelabfahrt kurz aus dem Wald raus und links hoch der blauen Markierung bis Guttenberg folgen. Leider fand die Heimfahrt durch das Steinbachtal dann bei Gewitter statt.


----------



## flocu (3. September 2008)

Tschuldigung für den furchtbar zu lesenden Text von gestern. Das war wohl ein Bacchus zuviel auf der Weinparade...

Tunnelstücke(?) und Trails hab ich aber echt keine gesehen und das war noch vor dem Weingelage. Der Weg hat mich eher an die öden Wanderwege im Gramschatzer Wald erinnert.

Den Maisenbacherhof Trailtipp werd ich trotzdem mal ausprobieren.


----------



## endurojunkie (24. September 2008)

Vieleicht weiß ja jemand was 

Gibt es eigentlich noch weiter im "wilden Westen", so die Ecke Altertheim, Welzbachtal, Helmstadt schöne Sachen zu fahren?
Möchte mich dahin mal auf Endeckungsreise begeben und würde mich über den einen oder anderen Tipp freuen.

Dank im Vorraus


----------



## schuh (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey.

Klingt ja teilweise ganz vielversprechend.

Hat einer von Euch mal was GPS  mässig augezeichnet? 
Ist so doch recht schwer zu finden wenn man nicht ortskundig ist...



Grüße


----------



## kamrehn (13. Oktober 2008)

Nee, GPS gibts davon noch nicht. 

Aber die Tour wird bei guter Witterung voraussichtlich am 7. Dezember von der DAV Mountainbikegruppe gefahren. Start wahrscheinlich Zollhäusle dann über Waldkugelreservat nach Guttenberg, über diverse Trails nach Moos zur Silverranch. Nach einer Stärkung geht es dann über die Steinbrüche von Moos und Kleinrinderfeld auf dem Rotkeil Wandeweg über Reichenberg zurück nach Würzburg.

Nähere Infos dann unter: 
http://www.dav-wuerzburg.de/gruppen/mountainbiking/aktuelles.php


----------



## kamrehn (12. November 2008)

Habe ein Album mit ein paar Bildern eingestellt


----------



## endurojunkie (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Koni,

sind neulich mal wieder die Strecke gefahren. Wird jetzt langsam schon. Könnt nur hoffen, daß der Reiter die Trailstücke nicht zu seiner Hausstrecke macht. 

Wer ist eigentlich Otto Moos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy rider (4. Juni 2009)

Habe mich letzten Montag auch auf die Suche gemacht. Bin ebenfalls wie endurojunkie bis nach Winterhausen gefahren, über den "gelber Punkt" Weg. 



endurojunkie schrieb:


> Trail von Maisenbach Richtung Ortsende Kleinrinderfeld.


 gefunden 



endurojunkie schrieb:


> Ebenfalls die erste Trailabfahrt von Rotkeil (Schön schnell).  Das Weglose Stück und die kurzen Tunnelpassagen sind auch witzig.


 leider nicht gefunden 



kamrehn schrieb:


> Startpunkt Ortsende Kleinrinderfeld Richtung Geroldshausen. Dann immer den roten Dreieck nach.


 Den Einstieg habe ich ja noch gefunden. Bin dann immer der roten Markierung nachgefahren. Irgendwann war auf dem Weg ein roter und ein schwarzer Keil. Rausgekommen bin ich dann in Reichenberg. Von Tunneln und Abfahrten war da aber nichts zu sehen. Die Markierungen verlaufen hauptsächlich auf Feld- oder Waldwegen, teilweise sogar befestigten.

Evtl. kann ja noch jemand ein paar genauere Tipps geben.


----------



## kamrehn (4. Juni 2009)

endurojunkie schrieb:


> Hi Koni,
> 
> sind neulich mal wieder die Strecke gefahren. Wird jetzt langsam schon. Könnt nur hoffen, daß der Reiter die Trailstücke nicht zu seiner Hausstrecke macht.
> 
> Wer ist eigentlich Otto Moos?



Er tuts scheinbar wirklich  
Am Samstag mittag waren die moddrigen Stellen aufgeritten, ich glaub da ist ne ganze Horde durchgeritten. Soviel zu umweltverträglichen Biken. 
Hat jemand nen Tipp wie man die Jungs davon abhalten kann Trails als Reitwege zu nutzen? 

Otto Moos ist ne urige Tanke  in einem alten Steinbruch zwischen Moos und Maisenbachhof


----------



## endurojunkie (22. Oktober 2009)

Rotkeil wurde bei der Waldhütte nach rechts aus dem Wald rausgeführt. 
Die alten Markierungen wurden überstrichen! Scheinbar will man auch hier die Biker aus dem Wald haben.


----------

